
Why Tesla is focused on oil-rich Norway as it expands beyond the US - xadxad
http://qz.com/119662/why-tesla-is-focused-on-oil-rich-norway-as-it-expands-beyond-the-us/
======
noselasd
The short version is: non-electric cars are heavily taxed in Norway. Electric
cars are exempt from this tax, so Teslas are not particularly expensive for
Norwegians.

Norway taxes traditional cars on many attributes, such as engine size, engine
power, CO2/NOX emission.

This results in a top model of a Chevrolet Camaro costing 1,500,000 NKR, while
e.g. the neighbors in Sweden would pay around 300,000 NKR for the same car.

The cheapest Volksvagen Golf 2012 model costs about 226,000 NKR, or about
$37,000

